# Injection Units - Provider ordered injections of Decadron



## dballard2004 (Feb 17, 2011)

Provider ordered injections of Decadron 1/2 cc, Bromphed 1 cc, and B12 1/2 cc.  Any idea how to code these?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

Any takers here, please?  I need an answer ASAP.  Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Dawson,

Are you looking for the Jcodes? If so look at these codes:
Decadron (dexamethasone sodium phosphate) - J1100
Bromphed (brompheniramine maleate) - J0945
B12 (cyanocobalamin) - J3420


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mojo,

Thanks for the codes, but the description of the codes do not match up to the exact dosage we administered.  How do we report this when the dosage is less than what is listed?  Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hopefully, someone can help you with this. The providers should note the dosage in mg(s) and mcg(s) instead of the volume of the drug. Can you query for clarification?

Decadron comes in 4mg/ml so 1/2 cc = 2 mg. A unit of J1100 is 1 mg, requiring 2 units.

It appears that Brompheniramine now is only manufactured as 10 mg/ml; your 1 cc = 1 unit of J0945.

B12 is 1000 mcg/ml; your 1/2 cc = 500 mcg. J3420 is up to 1000 mcg and would be assigned 1 unit.

Check my math.


----------



## dballard2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks so very much!  I owe you one!


----------



## kumeena (Mar 3, 2011)

Can someone help me to bill bicillin injection

Doctor ordered 1.2 million and I code J0561 x2 .But the nurse disagree with me. As per her we are getting 1.2 vial from pharmacy and why i am overbilling to the ins/patient.

How do you explain to the nurse? 

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Mojo (Mar 3, 2011)

*J0561*



kumeena said:


> Can someone help me to bill bicillin injection
> 
> Doctor ordered 1.2 million and I code J0561 x2 .But the nurse disagree with me. As per her we are getting 1.2 vial from pharmacy and why i am overbilling to the ins/patient.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Bicillin, J0561, has a descriptor of 100,000 units. If 1.2 million units are administered, divide by 100,000 to arrive at 12 billable units. 

The J0570 code, Bicillin up to 1,200,000 units, was deleted effective 12/31/10.


----------

